# Voltage tester for non electrician?



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi guys,
I'm shopping new voltage testers and could use some advice as this is not my field.
The most electrical I do is change a bathroom fixture, replace a ballast or I want to make sure a line is dead before I cut a hole in a wall with sawzall. I have a fluke non-contact that works pretty good for what I do.

I got caught with my pants down yesterday, I was called in to repair a jewelry display case with low voltage lighting. The lighting had come loose, while I was messing with it the lights quit working.
I grabbed my Fluke 12 but it's dead..turns on but no readings of any kind. It's more complicated than I need anyway. I just wanted to test the transformer and connections. I don't want to spring for a new multimeter when I will never need most of the functions.
Is it hot or not, that's about it. Continuity might come in handy too.

Is there something that fits the bill? klein et200 or Fluke T maybe?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

For that kind of testing, you could go with a $10 analog cheapo from Radio Shack. I keep one as backup in case my digital goes out, or there is RF that makes it go wacky.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

How about one o' these....:whistling:whistling:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Does section 116 say "presence of low voltages can be determined by "tasting"?:clap:

I just use a multimeter...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Funny thing is, my fingers are usually so dry and leathery that I've been fooled by using the "touch" test into thinking the circuit wasn't live.

But I ain't gonna try tasting.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Did you use your tester to check something you knew was live to make sure it was working right?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


>


In the 70s when I started that was the only method my boss used to test wires. I tried it a few times and concluded he was a fool.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Does section 116 say "presence of low voltages can be determined by "tasting"?:clap:
> 
> I just use a multimeter...


Test 9 volt batteries by licking them :laughing:


----------



## SemiRetiredEL (Nov 24, 2009)

Kingstud said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm shopping new voltage testers and could use some advice as this is not my field.
> The most electrical I do is change a bathroom fixture, replace a ballast or I want to make sure a line is dead before I cut a hole in a wall with sawzall. I have a fluke non-contact that works pretty good for what I do.
> 
> ...


I use my ET200 90% of the time, love it.

Klein Tools ET200 Electronic Voltage/Continuity Tester 
by Klein Tools 
5.0 out of 5 stars See all reviews (2 customer reviews) | Like 1334895968 false 1 0 0 0 (0) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
List Price: $55.50 
Price: $36.93 & this item ships for FREE with Super Saver Shipping. Details 
Deal Price: 
You Save: $18.57 (33%)


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

nice, you guys are funnier than the GC's.
yes I checked my meter against known live circuit, I thought it was a fuse but apparently the fluke 12 doesnt have fuses (according to manual). Too bad it was a nice unit.
Analog cheapo- red light in black housing with 2 leads? lol yeah think I have one of those in the bottom of a tool bin somewhere.

Griz- is that a 75w tester?
I'll pass on the wires in the mouth method... I'm trying not to get lit up.

I'm just asking here cuz there is no one to ask on the tool aisle and all the gadgets have whizbang features I don't even know what they mean. By looking at packaging I can't even tell if they read low voltage.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Kingstud said:


> Analog cheapo- red light in black housing with 2 leads? lol yeah think I have one of those in the bottom of a tool bin somewhere.


Not THAT analog. :laughing:

I'm talking about a cheapo that has a real mechanical meter movement, rather than digital. 2-3 voltage ranges, current and resistance measurement, and it will measure low voltage.

It has 2 leads, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> Not THAT analog. :laughing:
> 
> I'm talking about a cheapo that has a real mechanical meter movement, rather than digital. 2-3 voltage ranges, current and resistance measurement, and it will measure low voltage.
> 
> It has 2 leads, too. :thumbsup:


Those are too hard to use for a n00b. On an unknown, you are supposed to start at 1,000v range, then work your way down. If you were to accidentally apply 120v on say 2v range, it will fry itself with a nice flash and bang.

If you were to do the same on a high energy 277v lighting circuit, the entire meter may blow up. They're not CAT IV 600v rated like many high quality DMMs.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


>


I worked with an sparky from NZ that had a career in the states in the IBEW that came back to NZ and the guy kept making low "oh" sounds when working live installing some lights... the freak was being shocked and everytime he got shocked he would just go "oh". He said he didnt think his body conducted very well so it was not big issue for him and that our 230v wasnt as bad as the 120v in the States.


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

chewy said:


> I worked with an sparky from NZ that had a career in the states in the IBEW that came back to NZ and the guy kept making low "oh" sounds when working live installing some lights... the freak was being shocked and everytime he got shocked he would just go "oh". He said he didnt think his body conducted very well so it was not big issue for him and that our 230v wasnt as bad as the 120v in the States.


European 230v is much more dangerous than our 120/240. It's comparably so to our 480Y/277v, since the hot is 230v above ground.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> European 230v is much more dangerous than our 120/240. It's comparably so to our 480Y/277v, since the hot is 230v above ground.


Jeez. Am I ever stupid. Here all these years, I thought it was the _amperage_ that kills you.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> European 230v is much more dangerous than our 120/240. It's comparably so to our 480Y/277v, since the hot is 230v above ground.


What's it below ground 032V?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Jeez. Am I ever stupid. Here all these years, I thought it was the _amperage_ that kills you.


i bet volts could too


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> i bet volts could too


You'd lose that bet.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

will you test my theory on yourself for me please?do the volts first:thumbsup:


----------

